# Just passed 100k miles



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

This morning, on my way to work I passed the 100k mark. February 2020 will be my 2 year anniversary of driving the car off the lot. 

I am doing some maintenance this weekend to help it keep chugging along up to 200k


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

You drive 50k a year? or did the car have miles on it when you bought it?
My 2013 cruze that I bought new just turned 37k saturday.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I bought the car brand new, Feb 2018.. 1 mile on it. 

I do at least 50K a year


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Manual or 9sp auto? Any issues this far?


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Manual. No major issues. Just a tpms sensor that went out. I will be replacing all 4 when I get my new tires in a few months.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

rcruze said:


> I bought the car brand new, Feb 2018.. 1 mile on it.
> 
> I do at least 50K a year


Did the car come with an electric cooler and a sleeping bag? lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

take a picture of the odometer and post it on the Forum and you'll get a badge for a hundred thousand miles


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Yup! I did post in that thread


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> take a picture of the odometer and post it on the Forum and you'll get a badge for a hundred thousand miles


That got fixed? Last I heard, the badges didn't work with the new forum software.

140k on my '17 hatch, btw No problems yet.


----------

